# The Perfect House



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Terror had a booth at HorrorFest in Denver this last weekend. After two days of shamelessly promoting ourselves, I took a break on Sunday and took in a world premiere of an indie horror movie called "The Perfect House." HOLY CRAP!!! Best thing I have seen since Trick r' Treat!!!! Got to meet the producers, the co-directors, and the main actors as well. I promise you that you will love this. Check out the trailer and webpage at http://www.theperfecthousemovie.net/. There are three stories, in three different time periods, and each story is shot like a horror film would have been shot in that time period. Their doing a grassroots campaign around the country to promote this right now, so it may be coming your way. I'm telling you, THIS IS A GREAT HORROR MOVIE!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Chris - Thanks again for the head’s up. Definitely want to check this out!


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

They are coming to Philly. They will be showing The Perfect House at the Ibrahim Theater on April 25th. Just 4 days from now. Check out their tour dates at http://www.theperfecthousemovie.net/tickets.html. I'm telling you, it was refreshing to see a good horror movie for a change. They are so few and far between these days.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking forward to tonight's screening. Thanks again for the head's up, Chris.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks to Kris, Randy and everyone else connected to last night's kick -ass screening in Philly.

I plan on reviewing the flick on the May ep of Hauntcast and doing what I am able to help get the word out!

VOD release on 10/1!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This definately looks very promising. Something to look forward to for a nice October movie night with a hot pizza and family and friends. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"The Perfect House" will be the first film to premiere on FlickLaunch, the first independent-movie distribution platform built on Facebook. It will debut on 10/1 as a 7 day $5 rental through the Facebook page.

Congrats again to Kris & Randy. Again, check it out!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43775440/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool news about the next nation-wide tour -

_On August 28th The Perfect House will kick off its bus tour with a special screening at the Alamo Drafthouse in Austin. Following Austin will be New Orleans, Mobile AL, Atlanta GA, Tampa FL, Miami FL, Orlando FL, Jacksonville FL, Savannah GA, Myrtle Beach SC, Virginia Beach VA, Washington DC, Philadelphia PA, New York City NY, Providence RI, Boston MA, Portland ME, Montreal CA, and Syracuse NY. The tour will end with an exclusive premiere in Buffalo with a select group of sponsors who will be part of the special screening with the cast and crew. _

If you are anywhere near any of these screenings, go check it out and support the film.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/46494/first-details-20-city-tour-perfect-house


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Guess we know who's going to the Philly screening


----------

